# Selective eating disorder



## gb155 (4 Feb 2011)

Anyone who cycles a fair bit suffer from SED ?

I am about to publish a blog post, something I should have admitted to myself a LONG time ago.


EDIT: Its Done

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/selective-eating-disorder/


Anyone else out there ?

Gaz


----------



## Banjo (4 Feb 2011)

Nice one Gaz I dont know anything about SED but usually the first step to beating a problem is admitting you have one.

Good Luck you have been a great inspiration to people needing to lose weight maybe now you can be an inspiration for people to overcome easting disorders.


----------



## gb155 (4 Feb 2011)

Banjo said:


> Nice one Gaz I dont know anything about SED but usually the first step to beating a problem is admitting you have one.
> 
> Good Luck you have been a great inspiration to people needing to lose weight maybe now you can be an inspiration for people to overcome easting disorders.



Thanks mate, Means so much to me, really does.......


----------



## DaveyB1981 (4 Feb 2011)

Firstly, congratulations on the post. It is clear to me as a reader that it was massively hard for you to put out there and hopefully doing so will help you in dealing with the issue. That took balls and I would take my hat off to you, were I wearing one.

I know very little about the condition, most of my knowledge coming from the BBC series "Freaky Eaters". In honesty, I can appreciate how this can develop in someone. You have made a huge step in your post, and I am more than sure, from what I have seen of you, that you have the power to beat this.

Good luck and you know where we all are for support.

Dave


----------



## Telemark (4 Feb 2011)

Wow, you continue to amaze me, Gaz, with the way you tackle things head-on. I had also never heard of SED. Good luck!

T


----------



## mark barker (4 Feb 2011)

Its a new one on me, but fair play for facing your demons, and if history is anything to go on you'll beat this.


----------



## david1701 (4 Feb 2011)

that sounds shite, I've had a few mates with eating disorders and they really do play on your head.

If you're ever riding down here I'll make you dinner


----------



## buggi (5 Feb 2011)

I have it Gaz. I can't eat certain textures. pasta for instance, or anything squidgy or rubbery (for instance, there is no way i would put octopus or squid in my mouth just to even try it). If i don't like the colour, no way am i eating it, and if i don't like the smell, no way either. 

My mum said the minute she put me on solids i would gag. the health visitor agreed with my mum that as the only thing i liked was banana's, that was fine to just feed me that, as they are full of nutrition. But the problem didn't just go away like they hoped. 

I class myself as a "reluctant anorexic". My childhood years were a nightmare. memories of avoiding being invited to any friends house, hiding food at my own table (this including things like putting a bag in my pocket so i could sneak the food in, feeding the dog under the table, and i even learned that if you mash your food up, and push it to the edges of your plate, leaving a gap in the middle, my mum thought i had at least had "some" and she would let me leave the table. I dreaded been sat next to my dad at the table because he was more savvy. Sometimes though, out of desperation, my mum would make me sit there for about 2 hours after everyone else had finished to try and get me to eat. 

Needless to say, it didn't work because I wasn't just being stubborn. Anytime i put anything near my mouth i would literally gag (even before it was in my mouth). Because of this i hated my childhood. 

I've always been naturally skinny too, (when i hit 5ft 8inch i was only 6 stone and only 1/2 stone heavier when i reached 5ft 10inch!) so that didn't help and people actually did think i was anorexic, but i would eat loads of the stuff i did like (even though that was limited to a few foods) so eventrually my mum stopped worrying, not least because i've always been the healthiest of all my siblings. i'd never have a cough or cold and even now i'm hardly ever ill. I can ride miles on nothing too. LOL 

i'm a bit better now, than i was, but it didn't start to get better until my 30's, when I think i discovered that mayonnaise didn't taste like what i thought it would taste like (accidently bought it in a sandwich). And since then, i have been a little braver in trying things. i mean, i still wouldn't try squid or anything because i know that would definitely make me gag... but i do now like spaghetti bolognaise (spelling?) as long as it's got lots of sauce on it (i gagged at a friends recently because she didn't put enough on!! hope she didn't notice, i made an excuse after i was full coz i couldn't face eating the rest), and pepperoni on pizza is nice too LOL. I've also discovered i like any vegetable if it is roasted, before that i was limited to peas. 

People don't realise how food can affect your life. A really nice guy took me to dinner recently to a posh restaurant and i can't tell you what a relief it was to find steak and chips on the menu! I didn't want to offend the guy by gagging over my food! It's very embarrassing. i can't stand indian, thai, chinese, or anything like that, so i can't go to those places with friends. Maybe it's why i'm single?

i still can't eat some meats. steak has to be well cooked and has to be cut up small. pork is a no no, it just goes white and hard in my mouth, almost like i haven't got the enzymes to break it down, and i end up gagging on it. chicken and turkey is fine though. also lamb is nice but it's because it's tender

I think i could handle it better if i could control the gagging, but i can't. And don't even get me started on "I'm a celebrity" when they do the eating the bugs thing. i can't even stay in the same room, or even be able to hear what's going on, because it actually makes me throw up... way beyong gagging! 

i thought i was a fussy eater. turns out i have a disorder!!! nice one! now i can say "i can't eat that, i have a disorder" Yay!


----------



## buggi (5 Feb 2011)

OMG... I've just gone back and fully read that wiki link you put in... i swear they wrote that for me! 

What's "Global Development delays" though? i didn't get lady bumps and stuff til i was 18 or 19?? is that what that is??


----------



## Steve H (5 Feb 2011)

Wow Gaz!

It strikes me that someone with the determination to get from over 39 stone to less than 15 stone is capable of achieving just about anything they set their mind to. Sounds like you've decided its now time to tackle this next challenge.

Do you think it is something you can do by yourself or are you going to try and get some professional help with it.

I don't know anything about SED so I may be well of the mark here, but I love the way you've published your cycling goals on your blog site - distances, trouser sizes, times etc. If you are feeling brave enough, you could publish some foodstuff goals. I'm sure with the level of followers and supporters on here we could encourage you to keep trying things.


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2011)

Thanks everyone

The support being offered is amazing, always thought I'd be ridiculed TBH. Buggi pretty amazing to see someone else, like me going though it, I know what you mean about cycling miles on nothing, I do it every day, even my 100k rides were done without eating before or during.

Steve, I smashed obesity head on , alone and won, I am gonna try the same with SED, I have sought help in the past and failed , like with obesity, it wasnt till I went public and admitted it that I was able to get a hold on it.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Feb 2011)

Gaz, I'm in awe of the guts you've displayed dealing with your weight and now this. I have a friend with his own SED. He won't eat anything that's yellow. But it's not cut and dried as he will eat eggs cooked in things like cakes. I've known him for years and he's never said how it started.


----------



## slugonabike (5 Feb 2011)

Gaz, thank you for your honesty and courage. You say that you cannot blame your SED for your former obesity - that may be true, but it must have made the weight loss even more of a battle!

As a compulsive eater I tend to have the opposite problem, I've never been too fussy about what I consume . After a lifetime of trying to beat this on my own I'm now going to Overeaters' Anonymous to try a different approach.

I wish you health and happiness.


----------



## Telemark (5 Feb 2011)

My sister used to be very fussy with her vegetables when she was young, she would only eat peas & carrots (because they are sweet), but now she loves all kinds of vegetables. Luckily most people seem to grow out of selective dislikes as they grow up, it must be so hard if you don't.

A friend of mine doesn't like dried or processed fruit, including jam, and fruit can be "too red"... I once made a birthday cake for her, with jam in the middle, before I knew  - we managed to salvage a bit for her, as the top & bottom layers were tall enough to cut the jam-affected bit in the middle out  . For some reason, banana cake or apple strudel are OK - as long as there are no raisins/sultanas in it. I don't think she will ever "outgrow" this, but we work our way round it  .

Looking forward to hearing how you tackle this, Gaz! Somehow I think you will manage it ...

T


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> Gaz, I'm in awe of the guts you've displayed dealing with your weight and now this. I have a friend with his own SED. He won't eat anything that's yellow. But it's not cut and dried as he will eat eggs cooked in things like cakes. I've known him for years and he's never said how it started.



Thanks H, All the support means a lot and is something I wasn't expecting, not a slight on anyone else, just the way I viewed SED and myself.

It normally starts with a trauma, but not always, it can be just something that happens for no reason.


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2011)

slugonabike said:


> *Gaz, thank you for your honesty and courage. You say that you cannot blame your SED for your former obesity - that may be true, but it must have made the weight loss even more of a battle!
> *
> As a compulsive eater I tend to have the opposite problem, I've never been too fussy about what I consume . After a lifetime of trying to beat this on my own I'm now going to Overeaters' Anonymous to try a different approach.
> 
> I wish you health and happiness.



Slug

Actually , you are right, all the foods I eat are pretty high in calories and carbs, none of them are healthy or normal meal foods , truth be told, if I could have eaten healthy stuff and worked out, then I would have lost the weight a lot quicker than I did.


I wish you the very best with your own battles


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2011)

Telemark said:


> My sister used to be very fussy with her vegetables when she was young, she would only eat peas & carrots (because they are sweet), but now she loves all kinds of vegetables.* Luckily most people seem to grow out of selective dislikes as they grow up, it must be so hard if you don't.*
> 
> A friend of mine doesn't like dried or processed fruit, including jam, and fruit can be "too red"... I once made a birthday cake for her, with jam in the middle, before I knew  - we managed to salvage a bit for her, as the top & bottom layers were tall enough to cut the jam-affected bit in the middle out  . For some reason, banana cake or apple strudel are OK - as long as there are no raisins/sultanas in it. I don't think she will ever "outgrow" this, but we work our way round it  .
> 
> ...



I think the issue is , if you dont grow out of it, then it grows and grows and grows, you eat less "Types" of food and for every year it beats you, it gets stronger and you get weaker, I feel this , like when I hit obesity is my last chance to beat it, if I fail this time, Im not sure i'll have the confidence to come back and try again, im pretty much rock bottom with it right now.


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2011)

Hurt to write, but more honesty

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wor...lective-eating-disorder-and-me-what-do-i-eat/


----------



## Telemark (5 Feb 2011)

I've got to say it again, Gaz, I really admire you for your honesty and "get-up-and-go-for it" attitude. Given your progress with your 39st problem, which must have seemed like a huge mountain to climb - and you kept at it, step by step, you are giving yourself the best chance to succeed. If it takes a while, don't get disheartened, think of how long you have struggled with this and eaten the same things, you can't expect to turn it around too quickly. 

As for the weight loss challenge bringing you the huge (unexpected?) joy of cycling, who knows what you will discover during your new adventure? It can only get better, really! You have taken the biggest step already, which is admitting this to yourself and talking about it. My fingers are firmly crossed!

T


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2011)

Good luck Gaz. I've just posted a long comment on your blog.

If you like, I'll organise a local forum ride without a cafe stop so you can come along without having to either watch us eat, or hang about outside a cafe feeling uncomfortable. Let me know if you fancy that and we could sort something out.

By the way ... I know that the Goal-orientated approach has served you well thus far with your weight loss, but I can't help think that a Progress-orientated approach would be more helpful with regards to what you eat. I mean, every day that you find something else that you can eat is a little victory in the war, right? 

If you think that you won't be happy until you can eat 'X', 'Y' & 'Z' then you are making life harder for yourself. How about - "Today, I actually enjoyed eating 'X' - that was a good day." It doesn't matter if it takes you a month to start eating 'Y'. Just carry on eating what you do now, and 'X' as well. That's progress. 'Y' will happen at some point when you are ready.


----------



## Steve H (5 Feb 2011)

Think you've already taken the biggest step on this part of your journey Gaz.

I understand your reluctance to have shared this kind of stuff over the years, but hey, it's out there now, and you know what? No harm done! I don't think anyone on here is going to feel any less of you. Quite the reverse I think. We are all just that more awestruck at your determination and I have to confess, quite inspired to tackle some (much lesser) challenges of our own.

So what's your plan? Or are you still thinking it through? Obviously - no need to answer this yet if you're not ready!


----------



## slugonabike (5 Feb 2011)

Well done, Gaz! That's another step taken towards recovery.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Feb 2011)

Gaz, I hope you manage to tackle this and have success with it. You are an inspiration in many, many ways and your courage is outstanding.

A friend of my partner has this too and he can find eating out a complete nightmare.
He is going to a therapist to tackle the issue, I do know that at one time he was dating a woman who's father was a michelin starred chef so he started eating all this stuff when he was with her, however they broke up and he reverted back to his very restrictive diet. I suppose it'd about finding your own reasons to push yourself and understand it. Good luck!


----------



## darkstar (5 Feb 2011)

Sorry to hear of your problem Gaz, without knowing anything about the issue I won't offer any advice, apart from going to see a professional, as from what it seems, it must be a fixable problem.

Hope it works out for you mate.


----------



## gb155 (6 Feb 2011)

I'll reply to everyone direct later/ tomorrow, it seems there is light tho, thank you so much and Colin THANK YOU

You made me look at things from a new angle today (http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wor...-goals-added-great-radioshack-pictures-of-me/) So Thanks Dude

and Thanks everyone else, Wish I had "Come out" years ago.


----------



## Reiki_chick (6 Feb 2011)

Gaz,

Fabulous post. In my (albeit limited) experience, coming out is always good - however scary the idea of it is. You've given yourself freedom to explore change and garnered a whole load of support. Bloody brilliant.

Like some others had said, I'd been puzzled by the absence of food talk in your previous forum and blog posts, which all makes a lot more sense now.

And with your SED news I feel really excited for you. The amount of joy, satisfaction and fun you've experienced through cycling all lies ahead for you with food. In your own way and in your own time there's so much out there for you to get your teeth into (forgive the awful pun). The sky is the limit for how good you can feel as your body soaks up the benefits of different energy sources, nutrients, vitamins. You've already been feeling amazing through the exercise alone. Now you're potentially gonna be off the scale. And I couldn't be happier for you.

Sarah


----------



## gb155 (7 Feb 2011)

Reiki_chick said:


> Gaz,
> 
> Fabulous post. In my (albeit limited) experience, coming out is always good - however scary the idea of it is. You've given yourself freedom to explore change and garnered a whole load of support. Bloody brilliant.
> 
> ...





Thank You

Walking round the supermarket today, I got pretty excited myself, first time ever, its normally FEAR ...........


----------



## Telemark (7 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thank You
> 
> Walking round the supermarket today, I got pretty excited myself, first time ever, its normally FEAR ...........




 There are untold delights out there   ... enjoy the journey!

T


----------



## gb155 (9 Feb 2011)

Telemark said:


> There are untold delights out there   ...* enjoy the journey!
> *
> T



You know what, I suspect I might


----------



## Banjo (9 Feb 2011)

I never thought we would end up encouraging you to eat more Gaz. Good luck with it ,you now have the added incentive that eating more nutritious food will improve your cycling abilities even more.Also reduce your risk of all kinds of medical problems later in life.

Took some guts to tell the world about it .

My problem is the reverse of yours,theres almost nothing i wont eat and in large quantity if I dont keep a grip of myself.I have it pretty much under control now and cant see me sliding back into a couch potato again.

Best wishes on the new challenge Gaz


----------



## gb155 (11 Feb 2011)

Banjo said:


> *I never thought we would end up encouraging you to eat more Gaz*. Good luck with it ,you now have the added incentive that eating more nutritious food will improve your cycling abilities even more.Also reduce your risk of all kinds of medical problems later in life.
> 
> Took some guts to tell the world about it .
> 
> ...



LOL @ the bold bit 

Thanks for the support though, it took bigger cahonies coming out about it than I even thought I had, turns out, it was the best thing I have ever done, I still have to beat this yet though but I am confident for the first time in my life that I can and WILL do it.

Thanks Man and good luck to you too

Gaz


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2011)

Gaz, you might find this handy at some point in the future ...

_ColinJ's Guide to Bananas_

Bananas are a great source of energy and essential nutrients like potassium. 

Edible bananas (the ones you see in the shops) do not have significant seeds in them. (They grow on sterile plants produced from offshoots of other banana plants.) 

Apparently you can eat banana skins but I never have! Also, you can cook with bananas, but I've never done that either. 

Bananas are really nice in milkshakes and smoothies, suitably blended.

Bananas are handy for cyclists but very ripe bananas bruise and blacken easily, becoming very mushy so it is best to handle them with some care. 

Bananas are picked while unripe. When they are like this, they are green, hard and starchy. Refrigeration to a particular temperature keeps them from ripening while being transported. When they arrive at the wholesalers, they are warmed a few degrees and might be exposed to ethylene to start the ripening process. They will then be sold. You may see them sold in the shops still green to some extent. It will take them a few days extra to become ripe enough to eat. If you want to eat them soon, buy yellow ones. If you are buying ahead, buy greenish, or buy a mixture so some are ripening while you eat the others.

As bananas ripen, the outsides start to turn yellow and the starches inside start to turn to sugars. They become sweeter and softer. If a banana has been transported, stored and sold the right way it will ripen like this. If it has been mishandled it may never ripen properly. Most do, though.

A ripe banana stored in coolish conditions will last a few days before starting to become over-ripe. (Some people like them like that.) The skins start to develop brown spots which get bigger until the yellow finally disappears altogether. They become very soft inside, even mushy, and very sweet. I prefer them well-ripe but not over-ripe. An over-ripe banana is not good to carry in a jersey pocket because it will quickly become a mushy mess.

Sometimes when you peel a banana, little stringy bits are left on the fruit inside. If they annoy you, just tug them off and discard them. (It's an appearance thing, they don't taste funny.)

If/when you get round to eating bread - banana sandwiches are yummy!_
_




Enjoy your voyage of discovery!


----------



## gb155 (11 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Gaz, you might find this handy at some point in the future ...
> 
> _ColinJ's Guide to Bananas_
> 
> ...





Dude that's gold

I am a real geek, so analyse EVERYTHING

Its pure gold to me that, Think I know what i'll be doing next


----------



## Telemark (11 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Dude that's gold
> 
> I am a real geek, so analyse EVERYTHING
> 
> Its pure gold to me that, Think I know what i'll be doing next




Don't tell us ...     ... is there a "fingers crossed" smiley?

People do have a wide range of preferences when it comes to bananas. A friend REALLY likes them when the skin goes mottled and brown, whereas I prefer to make them into banana cakes when they reach that stage. Fresh bananas need to be yellow for me, with possibly just a tiny hint of green near the stem (but I am not fussy ;-) ). When they are really green, they taste of soap (or what I think soap may taste like - and no, I am not going to run an experiment  )

As Colin has said, bananas are the perfect snack for taking on bike rides, and they come ready wrapped in their own bio-degradeable wrapping.

Some further thoughts - how do you get on with juices and milk-shake type things (liquid food)? Did I make this up, or did you mention smoothies somewhere? 

T


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2011)

Gaz, I'm impressed you've done so much on your previous diet - especially losing all the weight, and doing the long bike rides. Fingers crossed you'll beat this, like the weight.

You'll be flying with the correct food.

Good Luck - you're an inspiration !


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2011)

fossyant said:


> Gaz, I'm impressed you've done so much on your previous diet - especially losing all the weight, and doing the long bike rides. Fingers crossed you'll beat this, like the weight.
> 
> You'll be flying with the correct food.


Seriously, I've been thinking that myself.

It's amazing that you have done as well as you have so far, but with even just a few healthy foodstuffs incorporated into your diet, your energy levels and health should be transformed.


----------



## david1701 (13 Feb 2011)

don't stress out if you can't eat, I have normal eating habites (well for a celiac) and I can't be in the same room as a bannana because of the smell and my mum can't sit next to someone eating fish for the same reason, people are different

also tastes evolve, I used to hate mash/mince but now I love shepherds pie


----------



## buggi (13 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Gaz, you might find this handy at some point in the future ...
> 
> _ColinJ's Guide to Bananas_




Gaz, i like my banana's yellow because they are softer and sweeter. even nicer if there are a few brown freckles on them. but after that, as said, they become too sweet and mushy. 

Don't be afraid to try them at different stages, if you don't like yellowy green, try yellow or yellowy brown. All green or all brown probably won't be nice, but as said, they taste different through the stages, so you'll have to find your own "stage". Importantly also, for someone with SED, they have a different feel and texture during each stage, as Colin said. the greener they are the harder they are and the more yellow to brown they are, the softer they get. 

and... i survived on banana's for about a year when my mum put me on solids and this was the only thing i would eat. even after that year, for about the next 5 years it was 80% of what i ate because i just would gag on anything else. 

On my bike rides from London to Paris, i pretty much survive the day on banana's (with a bread roll and cake thrown in for good measure) because i don't like the other stuff they give us on route (they nip out for chips on the night LOL). As said, they are a brilliant source of nutrition. i'm surprised i don't look like a banana. 

and i love banana sandwich


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2011)

david1701 said:


> don't stress out if you can't eat ...


The thing is that Gaz's diet was going to kill him one day. If he told his doctor about it, I'm sure that the doctor would have made that very clear to him.

There is no way that his body could have been getting all that it needed from the 3 man-made things that he was eating. Obviously he shouldn't _stress_ about it because stress would only make things worse, and I'm sure that that was part of the original problem. SED is still an important thing to tackle though.

The reason for me posting about bananas is that they are so very variable. Gaz said that he doesn't know much about food so he might have picked up a hard green banana, taken one bite of it and made the decision there and then never to touch them again.

I've commented on his blog about this subject. I'm trying to put myself in his place and think what it would be like trying something new only to find that it tastes horrible. It would be easy to fall into the trap of thinking that one unripe banana means that all bananas taste horrid, or one dried up orange means that are all like that.

Once Gaz is more confident about trying new foods, he can discover a lot of this for himself but I'm just trying to help him avoid some pitfalls in these early days.


----------



## darkstar (13 Feb 2011)

Under-ripe bananas contain loads of starch so are harder to digest, stick to yellow/black ones  Sweeter as well.


----------



## slugonabike (13 Feb 2011)

Ugh, can't bear bananas once they go mottled and soft. It's partly down to taste but also texture and smell, it has to be yellow (with a hint of green) for me! Which just goes to show that Colin is right and things need to be tried in different forms, if possible, before deciding whether they are palatable.


----------



## gb155 (13 Feb 2011)

Peeps

You might not think it, but the discussion ongoing here is like gold dust to me

This weekend hasnt been a great one for trying things, but I wont beat myself up, it happens, real life takes over,but dealing with this is now at the forefront of my mind

Colin:

I have had loads of visitors to my blog via google and the search topic "Help for SED" do you mind if I put your guide on my blog ? (Giving you full credit of course)

Your guide has me salving for a Banana now .....Just picking the right time.


----------



## darkstar (13 Feb 2011)

Not too sure what foods you currently like Gaz, but perhaps an idea is finding a curry sauce you like and using that to get into more and more vegetables, as it'll mask the taste of them? Forgive me if this is a ridiculous idea, as I know nothing about the issue, just a thought.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Colin:
> 
> I have had loads of visitors to my blog via google and the search topic "Help for SED" do you mind if I put your guide on my blog ? (Giving you full credit of course)
> 
> Your guide has me salving for a Banana now .....Just picking the right time.


Yeah, go ahead!

I know you are working on a weight-loss guide but I reckon a guide for SED sufferers might be even more helpful. There is a lot of info out there for weight loss, less so for SED sufferers - I'd never even heard of it until you posted about it! You won't write everything in your blog so I suggest that you keep a detailed diary of how you tackle your SED and you can refer back to it later. 


As for trying bananas - why not buy some green ones and sample them at intervals all the way from green through to brown? 

You'll spit most of them out, but no worries. You can just cut an inch or two off the end of a banana each time - you don't need to waste a whole banana at a time. (Cut the last little bit off which has been exposed to the air and discard that before trying the next piece.)

You'll be amazed at how much the texture and taste changes as the ripening process progresses. It might be that you'll hate bananas, full-stop. No problem, there are thousands of other things to try!

Just bear in mind that natural food isn't as consistent as man-made stuff. I bought some carrots the other day and they were almost tasteless whereas a good fresh carrot has a strong taste. I wouldn't give up on a foodstuff until you've tried good examples of it several times.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2011)

darkstar said:


> Not too sure what foods you currently like Gaz, but perhaps an idea is finding a curry sauce you like and using that to get into more and more vegetables, as it'll mask the taste of them? Forgive me if this is a ridiculous idea, as I know nothing about the issue, just a thought.


Actually, that might not be a totally daft suggestion Gaz. I know you like Chilli flavour. I like really hot curries and chillies and people accuse me of making them so hot that they can't actually taste what's in them! I always have chilled natural yoghurt on standby though in case they are too hot even for me ...


----------



## fimm (14 Feb 2011)

Co-incidentally, I spotted this article in the Guardian at the weekend:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/feb/12/eaten-only-crisps-for-ten-years

Gaz, if you are looking for crunchy food, I'm munching my way through raw carrot and raw red and yellow peppers just now, and they are crunchy. (Green peppers are more bitter raw, I don't like them.) Apples can be crunchy - it depends on the apple. If you feel like trying an apple, I'd suggest that slicing bits off would be less daunting than biting into the whole thing? Again, I am not knowledgable or an expert, just offering some suggestions.


----------



## 661-Pete (16 Feb 2011)

I also read that Guardian article. To be honest, to me it looked like a wind-up, a fraud. What I couldn't make sense of, that idiotic (to me) lifestyle and we end up with quite a good-looking young lady. Pretty, and with a nice smooth complexion. We're all brought up on preconceived ideas and prejudices, and I would have thought that diet would have yielded up a mass of purulent acne at best.

Ah well, I suppose I've been wrong about a lot of things.

And SED? I'd heard the expression before but never thought much of it. To me it's been "food aversion" of some sort, something I assumed every child goes through (I know I did). There are certainly a few things I cannot _bear_ to eat (cheesecake is one). What of it? I can live my life without too much bother, without cheesecake. My son has more dislikes but we work around them. Mushrooms (which is a pity because Mrs P and I love them - especially wild ones we've picked ourselves). Eggs. Mayonnaise. Aubergine. A few other odds and sods. Mrs P cannot abide mayonnaise - and branston pickle. Again, things we can work around.

So, what am I leading up to with all this. Just that I never thought SED was a *big deal*.

Now: I read your blog Gaz, and I humbly stand corrected!

Excellent work, all that you've already been through! Pin a medal on that guy, if there's any room on his rapidly-shrinking torso!

So. It's clear that you want to move on from the doritos/chocolate/haribo regime. You say a lot about what you want to move on to, but you don't really say much about how you think you'll manage to move on! Lots of good suggestions have been made on this thread (I like the one about bananananas, but I don't really look that closely into a banana!). But the important thing is to get around to *eating* all these things, not just *imagining* yourself eating them!

What do you think? I suppose I count myself as a bit of a 'foody', certainly I could come up with a lot of ideas of what you could start on. They won't necessarily be the things others have suggested, they won't necessarily be things on your 'list'. But maybe they could be things _you could bring yourself to put in your mouth, to chew, to swallow_. That's where you need to be heading.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2011)

When you get down to it, for any given foodstuff there are your feelings about it (aborigines might be happy eating giant wriggling grubs, but most of _us_ wouldn't be!), the appearance of it, the smell of it, the taste of it and the texture of it. 

I can't bring myself to eat rice pudding because I saw a neighbour's poodle throw up once and the vomit looked just like rice pudding! Silly, but there you go. I imagine that Gaz feels like that about practically everything.

I had a big argument with a mate once because I took a pizza into his car. He said the smell of melted cheese made him feel sick. I ignored him until he started gagging and I ended up throwing it out of the window!

Gaz - if texture is a problem with some fruits, you can always make smoothies with them. Similarly, you could purée solid foods.

One warning about smoothies - when you get them right they can taste delicious, but just because they are made with fruit doesn't mean they can't be fattening. I got addicted to them when I was skinny, and look where I am now! (Mind you, the main problem was beer.) Everything in moderation ...


----------



## 661-Pete (17 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> When you get down to it, for any given foodstuff there are your feelings about it (aborigines might be happy eating giant wriggling grubs, but most of _us_ wouldn't be!), the appearance of it, the smell of it, the taste of it and the texture of it.


I can still remember one Sunday dinner when I was a small kid. I cut open a brussels sprout and discovered a (cooked) maggot in it. I recoiled in shock and pushed the entire plate away whining _I-can't-eat-any-of-that-any-more_. My parents took a different view. The offending sprout was removed, my plate was returned to me and I was ordered to 'eat up'. I couldn't. A stand-off ensued, I was threatened with force-feeding, I was threatened with a beating. I can't recall how it ended, that occasion. But it was quite normal for us kids: if I gagged on food, if I spat it out, my father would take me to my bedroom and beat me. That was deemed to be 'acceptable' parenting in those days (1950s). I didn't complain. How could I?

So was that the way of 'curing' SED in those god-forsaken times?

We have moved on a bit since then! All the things I have read on here, and on places linked to from here, have given me food* for thought.

*No pun intended. Ok alright, "pun intended"


----------



## XmisterIS (17 Feb 2011)

Gaz,

Thanks for that post, thanks for your honesty.

It explains something to me that I never did understand: when I was at University, I had a friend who would only ever eat buttered toast, pasta with cheese on it or ready salted crisps. Nothing else. Absolutely nothing else. We just thought his eating behaviour was "odd", but after reading your blog post, I wonder if he had SED too.


----------



## gb155 (23 Feb 2011)

Just wanted to pop in here and thank everyone (Esp Colin) for all the support and suggestions.

This week hasn't gone well , under huge pressure at work, trying not to think about SED but at the same time, not wanting to forget about it and slip into the old way of thinking (ie ignoring it) 

This week might not be good, but I have achieved more since coming out , than I have in the last 27 years

Once again, thanks people, I WILL get there.

Gaz


----------



## slugonabike (23 Feb 2011)

Sorry that you've had a bad week. External pressures have a tendancy to make us revert to our 'tried and tested' behaviours, don't they? Just take it one day at a time - one minute at a time if a whole day seems too much to manage. xx


----------



## 661-Pete (23 Feb 2011)

Stick it out Gaz and work on those motivations! As for pressure at work, well we all get that (well I certainly do) and one usually gets through. Have you managed to add anything to the list of 'can-eat's?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Just wanted to pop in here and thank everyone (Esp Colin) for all the support and suggestions.
> 
> This week hasn't gone well , under huge pressure at work, trying not to think about SED but at the same time, not wanting to forget about it and slip into the old way of thinking (ie ignoring it)
> 
> ...


Chin up Gaz - keep trying, and you _will_ get there.

I know it is a particularly bad time, work-wise. I was on the phone to my sister last night and she is under huge pressure at work and is thinking of packing it in. The trouble is, of course, that it is hard to get a decent job these days. She is seriously considering just working at a supermarket checkout because she can't take the stress any more in her current job.

I cracked in 2003 when my dad was dying and work was getting on top of me. I just walked out. They kept a place open for me, assuming that I'd get over his death and want to go back, but once I'd made the break, I realised that it wasn't what I wanted to do. As a result, however, I've been struggling financially ever since. I'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, but it has been a difficult time.


----------



## gb155 (5 Mar 2011)

Cheers everyone

and Colin

Today I took one step on the road to changing the stress part of my life and became a qualified British Cycling ride leader.

This is just the start of the plan

The good thing is I managed to try new tastes , with a strange result, dont want to get in to it right now as Im tired from riding 40 odd miles today.

but I will another time



ColinJ said:


> Chin up Gaz - keep trying, and you _will_ get there.
> 
> I know it is a particularly bad time, work-wise. I was on the phone to my sister last night and she is under huge pressure at work and is thinking of packing it in. The trouble is, of course, that it is hard to get a decent job these days. She is seriously considering just working at a supermarket checkout because she can't take the stress any more in her current job.
> 
> I cracked in 2003 when my dad was dying and work was getting on top of me. I just walked out. They kept a place open for me, assuming that I'd get over his death and want to go back, but once I'd made the break, I realised that it wasn't what I wanted to do. As a result, however, I've been struggling financially ever since. I'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, but it has been a difficult time.


----------



## gb155 (12 Mar 2011)

Bad bad bad week

Didnt try a single thing, didnt even think about it

I realised by Friday though , that I cant keep getting stressed over my job, sure its stressful but I cant allow it to cause me to cycle less or not get my head round other issues.

I hope it was a breakthrough moment


----------



## Telemark (12 Mar 2011)

Hi Gaz,

you are not taking a step back, just pausing for a moment  while you are busy with other stuff ... as long as it's only a pause, you are still on track. 

I was wondering how you are getting on with this - are you incorporating the newly tried & tested foods into your daily food, or are you still mainly eating your old favourites + trying new things?

All the best again, you have been making great progress since you started on your new quest!

T


----------



## gb155 (3 Nov 2012)

Just to update you all, I stalled in March, but, in the last 2.weeks I have been flying 

For all those still interested, check out the top 2 posts and just know, crisps are no more!!!!! 

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2012)

Not a single crisp in almost 4 weeks 

Nothing but hot, wholesome foods 

It's a whole new world out there!!!!


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2012)

To anyone else that duffers, for 28 years I was frozen in fear just thinking about anything other than crisps 

Now.... 

Watch "No longer am I in recovery" on YouTube - 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fr1qQJG380&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2012)

Swine, you are making me hungry ! Well done !


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2012)

PS Is that a maccy's wrap ?


----------



## ttcycle (14 Nov 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## gb155 (14 Nov 2012)

Cheers guys, feels freaking great tbh


----------



## StuAff (14 Nov 2012)

Well done Gaz!


----------



## Banjo (14 Nov 2012)

Excellent Gaz No daffodil can put you down now. You really dont have anything to prove now.Your amazing achievment , your will power and pure guts puts you in an elite class of people. Enjoy your food enjoy your cycling enjoy your life.


----------



## gb155 (15 Nov 2012)

Banjo said:


> Excellent Gaz No **** can put you down now. You really dont have anything to prove now.Your amazing achievment , your will power and pure guts puts you in an elite class of people. Enjoy your food enjoy your cycling enjoy your life.


Thanks dude, a touching post

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (15 Nov 2012)

Bbq rancher is to die for, daily new discovery are showing me a while new world


----------



## Hicky (16 Nov 2012)

Cookbook and decent markets(Bury) are now your friend, go masterchef mental!!


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Gaz, it's well worth experimenting with making your own stuff up from scratch. I know you've got a taste for spicy food - there are some easy recipes to make cracking curries using nothing but fresh ingredients, so no tins/jars, and it's really satisfying knowing you've done it, and you know exactly what went into it. That's the next step, which I'm sure you'd enjoy. Well done mate.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Gaz, it's well worth experimenting with making your own stuff up from scratch. I know you've got a taste for spicy food - there are some easy recipes to make cracking curries using nothing but fresh ingredients, so no tins/jars, and it's really satisfying knowing you've done it, and you know exactly what went into it. That's the next step, which I'm sure you'd enjoy. Well done mate.


Yeah, that was going to be my next suggestion!

Generally, think of the _'field-good factor'_ - grown in fields = good, made in a factory = bad! I'm thinking about ready-meals here, rather than stuff just _packaged_ in a factory. A bag of porridge oats is fine (just the oats, nowt else added!) or a tin of chick peas, but not a pot noodle or microwave meal. 

Onwards and upwards, Gaz!


----------



## gb155 (16 Nov 2012)

One more step today boys 

Curry is indeed next on the hit list 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PlonS7FBOE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Stop posting video's of you eating !  Guess who hasn' brought his lunch to work, AND has left his cash at home. Starving.com


----------



## gb155 (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Stop posting video's of you eating !  Guess who hasn' brought his lunch to work, AND has left his cash at home. Starving.com


Am sure you'd have enjoyed it mate :0)


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## Hicky (16 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> A bag of porridge oats is fine (just the oats, nowt else added!)


 
Sorry to chopup your reply ColinJ......porridge(winter fuel)
Ideal food to throw fruit in if it is slightly past its best.....or a cup or whey powder....or honey...or a dash of nutmeg....or cinnamon.....we like porridge


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2012)

Hicky said:


> Sorry to chopup your reply ColinJ......porridge(winter fuel)
> Ideal food to throw fruit in if it is slightly past its best.....or a cup or whey powder....or honey...or a dash of nutmeg....or cinnamon.....we like porridge


I should clarify ...

I do like stuff added to porridge but I like to be the one doing the adding rather than paying three times as much for OatSoSimple (whatever) and being stuck with their choice of extras. 

I have been adding a pinch of Lo-salt (reduced sodium content), about half a teaspoon of honey, a sprinkling of raisins, and a chopped chilli or two! I usually slice a small banana into the cooked porridge.

I make the porridge with equal measures of oats, water and skimmed milk. Before I got ill, I was using a 250 mL measure but I have now cut down to 200-225 mL.

Gaz - if you try porridge and find it a bit bland, you can add chillis and curry powder! Not to everyone's taste but they certainly liven it up ...


----------



## Hicky (16 Nov 2012)

I find the Oatsosimple very sweet, same with the Readybrek sachets(simple portions for kids but again too sweet).
I've never tried salt, or chillies....very different, I've heard of chocolate in Chilli.

Gaz keep posting the new things you try that do and dont float your boat


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2012)

Hicky said:


> very different, I've heard of chocolate in Chilli.


Somebody bought me a bar for Christmas a few years back. I expected it to be horrid but it was actually pretty yummy!


----------



## gb155 (17 Nov 2012)

sounds fun

i was aprehensive to say im cured

but

i actually believe it,cuecumbers,tomatos,salad,chicken,bread,fries,burgers,pork, banannas,mince all stuff i love now

lamb curry tomorrow i think

and not a crisp in 3 weeks now

chuffed,much


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2012)

Well done Gaz...


----------



## Saluki (18 Nov 2012)

Chilli with Chocolate in mmmmm  I have eaten chilli with chocolate in since I was a kid and all the kids at school thought that I was weird. Chocolate with chilli in is too delicious for words!

Keep on trying new stuff Gaz, you are an inspiration. My sister will only eat orange, and occasionally yellow, food. She's 42 now so I reckon that's SED. Mind you, she's pretty healthy on it. She recognises that she only likes orange food but says that she is quite happy that way. She cooks normal food of other colours for her kids, greens and whatnot.

I can totally vouch for the porridge thing. Porridge is just awesome. We eat it for brekky every day when there is an R in the month. Sometimes in May and June if its a brisk morning. I add honey and banana to mine. Sometimes raisins. currents etc, maybe some golden syrup on occasion. 
On Xmas day we add a tot of scotch and double cream  not for everyday though. I'm not sure that I could cope with Scotch for breakfast on a regular basis.


----------



## StuAff (18 Nov 2012)

Gaz, well done, again!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

Soon be back to 40st Gaz


----------



## gb155 (18 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Soon be back to 40st Gaz


Shut
You're 
Face 

Chicken is rocket fuel for cyclists...... My rocket never had fuel and look at what I've achieved, what me go now


----------



## Hicky (18 Nov 2012)

Had a chat with the f/inlaw today (chicken roast dinner) how different meat tastes when bought from different suppliers ie cheap intensively farmed or free range(farm shop).
Maybe it was the chef, who else has noticed it??


We're lucky to live fairly near to a decent market which has a huge selection of meat fish and game.

Gaz try chicken breast cut a pocket into it(fill with garlic Philly) wrap with bacon awesomeness!


----------



## 400bhp (18 Nov 2012)

Hicky said:


> Had a chat with the f/inlaw today (chicken roast dinner) how different meat tastes when bought from different suppliers ie cheap intensively farmed or free range(farm shop).
> Maybe it was the chef, who else has noticed it??
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup

Try Tesco's beef


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2012)

Corn Fed free range chicken is best, it's also very expensive !


----------



## gb155 (19 Nov 2012)

Now you're just trying to really confused me


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Corn Fed free range chicken is best, it's also very expensive !





gb155 said:


> Now you're just trying to really confused me


It's simple Gaz ... if you eat crappy food, it isn't great for you. If chickens eat crappy food then it isn't great for _them_. So, if you eat chickens fed on crappy food ...  

Same goes for fruit and vegetables too! You can buy cheap supermarket fruit and veg that has almost no taste. I was recently given a bag of apples straight from someone's back garden tree and they were absolutely delicious.


----------



## gb155 (19 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It's simple Gaz ... if you eat crappy food, it isn't great for you. If chickens eat crappy food then it isn't great for _them_. So, if you eat chickens fed on crappy food ...
> 
> Same goes for fruit and vegetables too! You can buy cheap supermarket fruit and veg that has almost no taste. I was recently given a bag of apples straight from someone's back garden tree and they were absolutely delicious.


As always, Colin, I salute you :0)

Still riding the crest of the wave, garlic bread, salad, reggae reggae sauce. 

It's an ever growing list :0)


----------



## gb155 (26 Nov 2012)

It's time to drop the c bomb. Hope my post later helps anyone in need of help


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2012)

Hi Gaz.

I suggest that you hange the permalink settings on your new site so that your post URLs become more Google- and human-friendly. E.g.

```
http://thecycleoflife.co.uk/worlds-fattest-man/
```
 rather than the cryptic

```
http://thecycleoflife.co.uk/?p=123
```
 style.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Nov 2012)

Interesting thread.

As a 40 year old woman and a health professinal I'm aware that alot of people have issues around food. I myself am a vegetarian of 20 odd years, part of that decision was having an easy excuse to not have to eat meat, which was my big food issue.

I think calling it a "disorder" can mislead people into thinking that all issues are the same and can be cured by using a particular approach - but the truth is that the answer is different for everyone depending on what their issue is and what prompted it in the first place.

We're so messed up about food in the west, I remember a Victoria Wood documentary about how she overcame Bullimia - she was talking about how we'd got fatter and fatter since the war years. She commented that in those days people were able to walk down the high street without rewarding themselves with a muffin and a cuppacino! Said it all to me about how we view food as an emotional crutch, no matter what the emotion.


----------



## gb155 (26 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Hi Gaz.
> 
> I suggest that you hange the permalink settings on your new site so that your post URLs become more Google- and human-friendly. E.g.
> 
> ...


Not even noticed that, thanks buddy
Still up for proof reading :0)


----------



## gb155 (26 Nov 2012)

Sara_H said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> As a 40 year old woman and a health professinal I'm aware that alot of people have issues around food. I myself am a vegetarian of 20 odd years, part of that decision was having an easy excuse to not have to eat meat, which was my big food issue.
> 
> ...


Very well put, I hope my post gets to the generics, I assumed mine was caused by one issue, but in idle chat I established it was actually 3 even so, within weeks that caused so much fear and heartache 

I do feel cured now and I prey my story later. Can at least help one person out there 

Gaz


----------



## Sara_H (26 Nov 2012)

gb155 said:


> Very well put, I hope my post gets to the generics, I assumed mine was caused by one issue, but in idle chat I established it was actually 3 even so, within weeks that caused so much fear and heartache
> 
> I do feel cured now and I prey my story later. Can at least help one person out there
> 
> Gaz


Good for you, you have my utmost admiration. You've turned yourself around and are true inspiration.


----------



## gb155 (26 Nov 2012)

Enjoy 

I know I have done 

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wor...c-bomb-im-cured-of-selective-eating-disorder/


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2012)

Great read Gaz!


----------



## gb155 (27 Nov 2012)

Just read page one here for the first Time since I posted 

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to all that believed in me, even when I really didn't think I could do it myself 

You guys n gals rock


----------

